# Router Pantograph ?



## econlow (May 3, 2009)

Hello I a Craftsman Deluxe Router Pantograph and just put it together 
does anyone know about the three hole on the guide bar .
Will this help make the letters smaller moving the router base up & down the 
bar or will I have to down size the large letters that came with the pantograph . The manual does not say and check out you-tube found one video but it's not in English thanks Ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ed

"40%, 50%, or 60% reduction from original template"

The 3 holes are in place so you can reduce the pattern..
So to say if you use the 2nd hole in the bar the pattern will need to be twice it's size to come out to the right size..let's say you have a 6" letter it will come out to be 3" tall when you use the guide/router on it.. 

Clear as mud right,,see your 1st post and the you-tube link I posted..

You may say how do I get letters/numbers that big...you can download a free program called Paint.Net it will let you make the letters up to 999 point size,,that's to say they will be 8" x 14" in size..just for one letter per.page...it's hard to find a free program that will let you do that with a standard printer. 

=====


=====

=====


econlow said:


> Hello I a Craftsman Deluxe Router Pantograph and just put it together
> does anyone know about the three hole on the guide bar .
> Will this help make the letters smaller moving the router base up & down the
> bar or will I have to down size the large letters that came with the pantograph . The manual does not say and check out you-tube found one video but it's not in English thanks Ed


----------



## econlow (May 3, 2009)

thank you bob I've tried it out and came out great thank you ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ed

Your welcome..here's a link to some pictures of some letters that you can copy and paste and blow up so you can use them on your rig..no need to buy them just select the one you want to use..  or you can buy them for the 10" size.

Google Image Result for http://www.spraypaintstencils.com/alphabetstencils/OldEnglish-stencil.gif

========



econlow said:


> thank you bob I've tried it out and came out great thank you ed


----------

